
Media Websites Battle Faltering Ad Revenue and Traffic - smagch
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/18/business/media-websites-battle-falteringad-revenue-and-traffic.html
======
SteveWatson
"...The transition from an Internet of websites to an Internet of mobile
apps". This is the problem. When we visit a website on a mobile device, we
_don 't want_ a pop up for a mobile app - we just want to visit the site. Most
mobile sites are "de-optimized" and make it very difficult to navigate. Huge
banners and footers take up valuable screen space, and we get pop-ups so big
the close button is offscreen.

